# Average Salary in Munich



## pvpkiran

Hi,
I am a software Engineer with 8+ years of experience in Java, J2EE based development. I want to know what is the salary i can expect. I have salary negotiation with one of the companies. 
Pls let me know

Thanks


----------



## James3214

We discussed it recently on another thread. Use the 'Search' option above to find more threads on the topic.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...living-germany/603505-salary-negotiation.html


----------



## dzungdev

I think you can find the job ads in Xing or stepstone.de and then u can see the salary for seinor.


----------

